
A completely rebuilt, digitally-enabled Polaroid SX-70 camera - ChrisArchitect
https://gross.is/super70/
======
ddalex
Besides the amazing project, the presentation page blew me away - the sticky
text on the side, the progressive loading of images, the tasteful white of the
background, the subtle coloring - all of it shows a lot of care and attention,
I love it!

------
maxxxxx
I think it needs a mode where you can watch for few minutes while the image
slowly develops. That was half of the fun of Polaroids.

~~~
ryacko
And half the fun of dial-up downloading progressive JPEGs.

------
jibcage
Amazing build, I love how the photos come out blurry around the edges. Extra
authentic ;)

Now see if you can cram a printer in there and make it a real Polaroid again!

~~~
vparikh
Do we really need a printer in there? What if it just connects to one of those
Fuji Instax printers or something like a Canon Selphi printer.

------
pmarin
Another cool Polaroid mod is the thermal paper Polaroid made by Tim Jacobs:

[https://mitxela.com/projects/thermal_paper_polaroid](https://mitxela.com/projects/thermal_paper_polaroid)

------
whymsicalburito
I love polaroid cameras, no matter how mundane the picture might be, I always
have some excitement waiting for them to develop.

------
kurjam
This is amazing. I've been thinking about doing something similar with one of
the old Lubitel's I have laying around. Something simpler, twin lense of
Lubitel allows me to bypass the whole screen thing which should make the
entire build pretty straightforward due to having a lot of space just for a
RPI, power and lense.

I probably won't get to building it, though, but this was a very interesting
read nonetheless.

------
cpcallen
All the photos on this page are just a blurry mess. It sounds like an
interesting project; too bad I can't see it.

~~~
quux
Do you have JavaScript disabled or something similar that would keep lazy
loading if the full res images from working?

------
vr46
This is a wonderful project, and inspiring too. I've been working on my own
photo booth by gutting a 1930s Kodak Brownie, and now I think I'm just going
to use my own CCD instead of using a GoPro which is what I have been doing.

Great build.

------
wazoox
Note to the author: please correct the systematic mistake of "it's" instead of
"its". And it definitely lacks a printer :)

------
bpye
I absolutely love this and I think the resulting photographs have a great
charm. I wish I had the dedication to follow something like this through.

------
canada_dry
The SX-70 is one of the most gorgeous examples of form and function.

Nice build!

I've been trying to find one at a goodwill or estate sale for years.

------
gaze
Can't say I approve. If it's non-working, why not restore it to original
condition rather than adding a second-rate sensor after applying destructive
modifications?

~~~
endtwist
(I’m the one that built this.)

I knew I would get this comment at least once somewhere.

This one was in middling condition, and I own three others that have either
been restored or are in their original working condition. I care a lot about
(and collect) Polaroid instant cameras; this was a singular sacrifice.

~~~
Theodores
I guess here is part of the grand reveal. Congrats on getting it done and
documenting the project so beautifully.

The way you can head off those who want to point out the obvious - 'but it
doesn't print' \- is to mention what you have said here. It provides context.
It is okay if you collect the things and re-use one that was originally a
parts donor for others and is a bare shell.

What would also be interesting would be if you could record people's reactions
to it. Years ago the Polaroid camera was all about sharing, it was fun passing
the just made snaps around the table.

Nowadays everyone has a screen so how do you do the instant share?

One thing you could do is have the freshly made snap upload itself to a URL.
Whilst it is doing so there could be a QR code gradually reveal itself so
people can then 'share' the picture the modern way, to see it on their own
phones. A simple web page could do some CSS colour effects and have the
classic frame with someone needing to 'waft' their phone around for the
picture to reveal.

You could convince under fives that 'this was how it worked' way back in the
1970's. The grandparents would go along with that.

In this way the camera itself need not show the pictures, it could be a
'paperless polaroid' so the sharing thing works . It could break up the
dynamic of selfies and 'me with my mates' Instagram photography and bring some
fun back, passing around the camera rather than people doing their own thing
with their hand-rectangles.

Since you have got so far documenting the project some QR code enabled viewing
thing where the URL + timecode makes up the picture could be really good. Plus
if you have save and regular share buttons going on.

NFC would be interesting too although a lot of the metal backed phones don't
do NFC.

